# Placed under UberXL but can only take 4 passengers



## Shiz The Snorlax (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I hope you can assist with my issue. 

I have a 2014 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport. I started driving a month ago in the Philadelphia area, and I had no issues until I started getting more then 4 passengers and realized I was accepting UberXL fares. My little SUV can fit 4 passengers max. 

This past weekend there was an AWESOME $35/hour then $45/hour guaranteed rate. I drove between the requested hours but I kept getting mainly UberXL fares. I did not accept them and because of this I missed out on a few hundred dollars. 

My issue is who do I talk to to get removed from UberXL? I like doing Uber but I cannot keep going on if I am stuck in UberXL and missing out on guaranteed rates.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can e-mail Uber and explain that your vehicle has only room for 4 passengers and you would like to be removed from UberXL. The requirement for UberXL is a vehicle that carries 6 passengers. 

But, before you do this, you need to realize this is going to cut your income since Uber X pays 1/2 the rate of Uber XL. Many riders will request a UberXL with as few as one rider because they like riding in a bigger vehicle and the riders believe they get better service from Uber XL drivers than from Uber X drivers. Also some riders have "cargo" (groceries, store purchases, luggage, etc) that will not fit in the trunk of a smaller UberX vehicle.


----------



## Shiz The Snorlax (Mar 17, 2015)

I lost out on a few hundred dollars because I kept getting UberXL pings. If it would inform the passenger of how many people I can carry, and let me know how many passengers and/or cargo I would stay. 
Because I don't know until I pull up or call ahead I will be just fine without. 

I took your advice and emailed Uber and they removed me from UberXL. That was easy.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Shiz The Snorlax said:


> I lost out on a few hundred dollars because I kept getting UberXL pings. If it would inform the passenger of how many people I can carry, and let me know how many passengers and/or cargo I would stay.
> Because I don't know until I pull up or call ahead I will be just fine without.
> 
> I took your advice and emailed Uber and they removed me from UberXL. That was easy.


I think you gave up a great opportunity! Most Pax don't know how many seats an XL has, just that it is bigger. On XL's you can just call the PAX and ask how many, they say 5+ say sorry, I can't hold that many and suggest they cancel and try again.

Too late now


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Shiz The Snorlax said:


> Hey guys, I hope you can assist with my issue.
> 
> I have a 2014 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport. I started driving a month ago in the Philadelphia area, and I had no issues until I started getting more then 4 passengers and realized I was accepting UberXL fares. My little SUV can fit 4 passengers max.
> 
> ...


when you log on you can change the car from Uber XL only to Uber X and Uber XL. You will then be available to both. I do both with my Dodge Journey, that way I get the best of both worlds, though I may miss an occasional XL while driving as an X


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Your best bet is to write in and get the uberXL option removed. If riders complain that they requested XL and your vehicle can't seat 6, it'll be sent up to management and they'll be bugging you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^ agreed. Nothing but a bunch of unhappy campers when they order the correct vehicle (XL) but that vehicle cant fit their request


----------



## zekhong (May 29, 2015)

It is mess up between mitsubishi outlander and outlander sports. 2 different vehicle. Regular outlander can hold 6 people.


----------



## Miich (May 11, 2015)

Uberxl or lyft plus are not worth it in my experience. Picking up a group of 6 drunk people or more is a recipe for disaster and most of the time, you get pings from miles away.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Shiz The Snorlax said:


> Hey guys, I hope you can assist with my issue.
> 
> I have a 2014 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport. I started driving a month ago in the Philadelphia area, and I had no issues until I started getting more then 4 passengers and realized I was accepting UberXL fares. My little SUV can fit 4 passengers max.
> 
> ...


how often did you get a uber xl request and it was actually 7 people? I ask because I hear most of the time its 6 or 5


----------

